# Counterinsurgency Manual



## pegasus (Dec 15, 2006)

The Pentagon posted a new Counterinsurgency Manual today: 

Manual-pdf

The new Counterinsurgency manual begins with a quote from a Special Forces Officer in Iraq, 2005: "Counterinsurgency is not just thinking man's warfare -- it is the graduate level of war."


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for posting that


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2006)

Interesting.

I was looking to see if there were any outside (foreign) references etc... in this, the only one I found was Gen Thompson's (of malaya fame) from 1966.

I think this may be a bit narrow minded, considering counterinsurgency was mastered by commonwealth forces way back in the 50's.
You cant beat experience. :2c: 

Now thats not to say, our knowledge is the be all and end all, it certainly isnt.
This is a new fight, new geography, new enemy etc... requireing new policys etc... like all COIN ops, But the basic rules are the same.


----------



## pegasus (Dec 15, 2006)

Conrad Crane is the same person that wrote an article in 2003 about what might happen in Iraq. Reconstructing Iraq Insights, Challenges and Missions


----------

